# HGV test (or Cat C whichever you prefer) - any last minute tips?



## star (29 October 2012)

Have now done 2 days of training, one more tomorrow then test is on Wed morning and I'm bricking it.  Tell me other people felt like this at this stage.  Really hoping tomorrow feels a bit better than it has so far as I wouldn't pass at the moment.  Having never driven anything bigger than a transit van or 4x4/trailer I'm really struggling with a 12T truck.  Just cannot get used to driving out on the white line and every time anything else big comes the other way I have a heart attack and attempt to move out of the way and graze the curb.  It's not good!  2 other people on same course failed their tests today, one of Friday's failed too and I'm sure I'm worse than all of them put together!  Help me!


----------



## ROG (29 October 2012)

I could be very nice and PC or I could be honest ... I'll be honest ...

From what you have said - YOU ARE NOT READY FOR TEST - but its too late to cancel it so use it as practice and the experience - JUST GO AND HAVE FUN and sod the result


----------



## star (29 October 2012)

I know I'm not ready - I feel like I need a month of practise!  I dont know why I'm struggling so much though.  I'm generally a quick learner.  I passed my car test 3mths after I was 17, took my B+E after only three 2hr lessons and yet cannot master the size of this truck.  And when I do think I'm doing ok instructor tells me to stop driving like I've got horses on the back and hurry up!


----------



## ROG (29 October 2012)

I would probably have done anassessment with you first and then recommended a 7 day course and i know that would be more expensive but probably cheaper in the long run

Those 7 days would be half days of 1 to 1 or full days of 2 to 1 with the test on day 7

TBH - I would have recommended doing 2 to 1 so you could watch the other drive and get more used to the size


----------



## MCTM (29 October 2012)

No useful advice as I'm too old to have had to take anything other than my normal driving test - and that was bad enough! Just wanted to wish you all the best for Wednesday - I'm sure I'll be seeing you driving around in your lovely new lorry soon


----------



## star (29 October 2012)

been doing 2 to 1 and thought the other guy handled the lorry really well but he failed today on accumulated mirror faults. Got instructor all to myself tomorrow and in my confidence when booking the course I've already paid for a retest but will prob add some more training to that as well and then might actually be ready for it.  So much harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## PorkChop (29 October 2012)

Firstly don't panic, if you fail, then you can re-take.

You still have another day's training, you are obviously a competent driver.

Really concentrate on mirrors and where you are on the road.  Yes they like you to keep your speed up, but far better that you are in the right place, than hassling yourself and then make a mistake because of it.

I took mine a coupe of years ago, over twenty years after I took my driving test.

It is completely natural to be nervous, what will be will be, get the most out of tomorrow as you can.  If you do need to re-take, don't wait too long.

Really good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (29 October 2012)

Good luck it is a strange thing, I would say not the most confident driver initially, failed driving test yet took to an HGV well and loved it. I was worried before test but passed with onlt 3 minors, Mum who is the better driver didn't. 

Use it as practice and try and drive positively, my examiner liked the way that I actually used the road and wasn't hesitant.

Like most things confidence is important, be confident do your best and you may be surprised. Good luck


----------



## pebblemania (29 October 2012)

Did mine at the beginning of this year, make sure you read all the road signs as if it is a stop not a give way you must put your handbrake on before setting off to clearly show the examiner you know the difference - at least that is what I was told.

As has already been said make sure you are close to the upper speed limit as you are not transporting livestock! 

As for mirrors make sure you move your whole head when checking so the examiner knows you are even if you look like a nodding dog! 

I took mine in a busy city centre and used the lamp posts to make sure I was checking frequently. 

Good luck and smile! My examiner wondered what the heck he had turning up as I came straight from work in a full suit and heels (although changed shoes before test) and plonked my girls handbag on the seat next to him! It was a nice conversation starting point!


----------



## mightymouse (30 October 2012)

Good luck - I've got this all to come I take my theory next week then off for assessment lesson.


----------



## luckyoldme (30 October 2012)

observation.. as mentioned before. You are not just checking your mirrors and over your shoulder..you are making sure the examiner can see you do those things.
I sat hgv 3 2 and then 1 seperately years ago...and also psv. the only one i struggled with was the hgv 1 and had to resit...its not the end of the world!
Driving tests are like having babies..you soon forget the pain!!!


----------



## ecrozier (30 October 2012)

I must admit that doesn't sound like an awful lot of training - I am a fairly confident driver and took to it pretty well but still did a full 5 days with test on afternoon of 5th day. I felt ready by the time the test came round so wasn't too bad but then had to rebook test without even doing it as my handbag was stolen 2 days before with my licence in it!! So they wouldn't let me take test  
I was told to pretend I had boxes of cornflakes in the back rather than horses


----------



## alidegg (30 October 2012)

You're already doing better than I am- can not get my head around the hazard perception! Really struggling with it despite passing the car theory version... Any tips?! 
Good luck for Wednesday!


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

alidegg said:



			You're already doing better than I am- can not get my head around the hazard perception! Really struggling with it despite passing the car theory version... Any tips?! 
Good luck for Wednesday!
		
Click to expand...

The HPT for LGV is exactly the same as the car one

The only difference is that there are more clips and a higher percentage to be passed


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

mightymouse said:



			Good luck - I've got this all to come I take my theory next week then off for assessment lesson.
		
Click to expand...

WELCOME

Check out the HHO LGV clinic link in my signature below


----------



## measles (30 October 2012)

It's a funny thing that both I and OH we're nervous sitting the C1 earlier this year despite having driven a 7.5t on grandfather's rights for year's. It's not being in control of other traffic and how they might read my intentions that did it for me. 

I had three 1 on 1 four hour sessions ie 12 hours with the test on the fourth day after an hour's last minute practise. There is no way I could have concentrated for longer as I found the training exhausting having to concentrate and getting used to the split gearbox. 

In my test I fluffed a few gear changes as I was nervous and was told I had used 50% more fuel than necessary but I passed with the comment that I knew how to handle a lorry and where I was on the road. That came from driving the 7.5t for years and if you don't feel confident by the test morning imagine it is just another practise and don't expect to pass - you might get a pleasant surprise. 

I generally don't get nervous but was and you're not alone. When it comes together it does quickly - honest! Good luck


----------



## BTR (30 October 2012)

I did my test after 4 days of full driving, I found the driving relatively easy but still struggled with the reversing (but we only ever practised this twice before test). 
As ROG says use it as a practise, lots of mirror usage, every time you do something and deep breaths! 
I do feel your pain as although I passed my HGV first time new horse won't travel in lorry so I'm now taking my trailer test (already failed once!) because I just can't get my head round the reversing :-(


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

measles said:



			It's a funny thing that both I and OH we're nervous sitting the C1 earlier this year despite having driven a 7.5t on grandfather's rights for year's.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm .... bit confused because C1 is a 7.5 tonner so why would you need to pass a test and how come the system allowed you to do so ??


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

BTR said:



			I passed my HGV first time new horse won't travel in lorry so I'm now taking my trailer test (already failed once!) because I just can't get my head round the reversing :-(
		
Click to expand...

I am surprised that you did not opt to do the LGV lorry and trailer test which would have given you B+E


----------



## luce1 (30 October 2012)

Good luck for Wednesday &#61514; Mirrors Mirrors and more bloody Mirrors I passed my C1 last Friday whoop whoop!!! Just try not to get too nervous, just remember its not a life or death situation &#61514;. 

I can highly recommend Trailer Training UK for anyone wanting to do just there LGV (C1) instead of there HGV (C). I was able to learn in a 3.5ton Transit Van type vechicle which was soooo much easier than anything bigger!!! I dont think I would of coped in a 12/18 ton Lorry hence why I didnt bother with my C! 

Took my lorry for its maiden voyage over the weekend and loved it!!!! 

Good Luck!


----------



## KatB (30 October 2012)

Good luck star!

ROG, I want to be able to drive 7.5ton lorries and a car and trailer...what's the best and cheapest way to do it?! I've already done my LGV theory tests and passed...


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

Legal stuff .... a bit pedantic because I know what you meant



luce1 said:



			..... anyone wanting to do just there LGV (C1) instead of there HGV (C). I was able to learn in a *3.5ton* Transit Van type vechicle
		
Click to expand...

That would be at least a *4 tonne* van for the C1 test - vans of 3.5 tonnes and under are a B licence category


----------



## luce1 (30 October 2012)

ROG said:



			Legal stuff .... a bit pedantic because I know what you meant


That would be at least a *4 tonne* van for the C1 test - vans of 3.5 tonnes and under are a B licence category
		
Click to expand...

yea yea whatever


----------



## BTR (30 October 2012)

At the time ROG my old boy travelled in a lorry, so no need to tow anything. 
Unfortunately 6 Years later, new boy refuses to travel in my lorry :-(


----------



## dornrose (30 October 2012)

Good luck I'm sure you'll be fine, take your time and dont panic.


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

BTR said:



			At the time ROG my old boy travelled in a lorry, so no need to tow anything. 
Unfortunately 6 Years later, new boy refuses to travel in my lorry :-(
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed my point ...

At the moment you do not have B+E (correct?) which means you have the option of doing two things at once ...
Passing a trailer test in a lorry (C1+E if you only have C1 or C+E if you have C) will ALSO mean you get FREE B+E for life


----------



## BTR (30 October 2012)

I've got my C class, I'm seriously struggling with car/trailer so not sure I'll cope with reversing lorry and trailer.


----------



## luce1 (30 October 2012)

BTR said:



			I've got my C class, I'm seriously struggling with car/trailer so not sure I'll cope with reversing lorry and trailer.
		
Click to expand...

Just do the normal one then  dont put yourself under added pressure! Would you ever be using a lorry to tow?! People said to me why didnt you just do your C instead of your C1 and I thought I wont ever need to drive an HGV as I only have 1 horse and only intend to ever have one, so thought why bother doing it, I dont work with horses and never intend to do that either! lol!!!


----------



## measles (30 October 2012)

I clearly don't now what it is called despite reading these threads on multiple occasions. My class 2 hgv as was. 

Good luck op


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

KatB said:



			ROG, I want to be able to drive 7.5ton lorries and a car and trailer...what's the best and cheapest way to do it?! I've already done my LGV theory tests and passed...
		
Click to expand...

It is two seperate tests no matter which way it is done

You could do the LGV C1 in a 4 tonne van - that is usually cheaper than doing either C1 or C in a lorry - then do the B+E which is usually cheaper (but not always) than doing C1+E (gives free B+E) in a 4 tonne van + trailer

Many find reversing larger vehicles easier than reversing smaller ones due to the slower turning experience

That was also the point I was trying to convey to the other member who already has LGV C (old HGV class2)


----------



## ArcticFox (30 October 2012)

Good luck for your test, I'll keep my fingers crossed.

I have spent a few years driving a 7.5t lorry and when I took my 12t, I didn't really notice the size difference that much and I felt reasonably confident at driving the bigger truck.  My biggest problem was the speed - I was so used to driving with lorries I keep being told off for 'not making progress'.  

Anyway I did the 5 day course with driving most of the day - as I worked for a pharmaceutical company when I did it driving all day was normal for me so not too tiring. However it was definitely a good way to do the course - and if I hadn't passed first time I'm not sure how I would have managed the resit as it was a week later with only an hour practice before it. 

When I sat the test I received minors on 'not making progress' but passed the rest although I thought I had caught the kerb on the first turning out of the test centre so was expecting to fail the whole way through my test!!

If you aren't successful I would see if a friend who owns a 7.5t lorry would allow you to take it out for a drive with them - once you have driven to a show and back a couple of times, you'll find the step up to 12t much easier

Anyways good luck and I hope you nail it first time anyway


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			I would see if a friend who owns a 7.5t lorry would allow you to take it out for a drive with them - once you have driven to a show and back a couple of times, you'll find the step up to 12t much easier
		
Click to expand...

New LGV supervising laws were introduced in April 2010

Supervising using the pre 1997 C1 category is not allowed

For all the C & D categories the supervising driver MUST have passed a DSA test which covers that category being supervised

Supervising B+E is not included in that change


----------



## madgeymoo (30 October 2012)

i did mine the other month i had a 5day course thou having a 1 to 1 with the instructor i to got told not to drive like i had  horses in the back lol you just have to remember to continuously be making progress as soon as speed limit changes foot down and of you go. I did mine in a 18T scania wagon thou (c1+E).

you have got 15 faults to play around with so just make sure that your reversing is spot on then you wont loose any 

Mirrors check every 11 seconds seems alot i know but it really not and always check approaching and leaving junctions, roundabouts, and when doing the stop ... starts up and down and on flat.  

i to was absoloutly pertrofied about taking it and failed it first time when emerging from a roundabout which i was already half acros a car never stopped ... according to the examiner i should have stopped in the middle of the roundabout :/ surely that more dangerous to me thou having a 18T wagon in the middle of a roundabout . re took test following day with no training and passed with flying colours i think the examiner was having a bad day first time . just be confident take some rescue remedy and drive continously making speed other will move for you 
GOOD LUCK x


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

madgeymoo said:



			i did mine the other month i had a 5day course thou having a 1 to 1 with the instructor i to got told not to drive like i had  horses in the back lol you just have to remember to continuously be making progress as soon as speed limit changes foot down and of you go. I did mine in a *18T scania wagon thou (c1+E).*

you have got 15 faults to play around with so just make sure that your reversing is spot on then you wont loose any 

Mirrors check every 11 seconds seems alot i know but it really not and always check approaching and leaving junctions, roundabouts, and when doing the stop ... starts up and down and on flat.  

i to was absoloutly pertrofied about taking it and failed it first time when emerging from a roundabout which i was already half acros a car never stopped ... according to the examiner i should have stopped in the middle of the roundabout :/ surely that more dangerous to me thou having a 18T wagon in the middle of a roundabout .* re took test following day *with no training and passed with flying colours i think the examiner was having a bad day first time . just be confident take some rescue remedy and drive continously making speed other will move for you 
GOOD LUCK x
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean (C) ?
Do you mean the following week ?

An 18 tonne rigd LGV is class C
The test booking system does not allow a retest until 3 working days have passed


----------



## lynds81 (30 October 2012)

I did mine after 4 half days driving... Day 1... Felt completely at sea but thought hopefully I'd pick it up. Day 2.. Getting there, I'd improved a bit, but long way to go... Day 3... BAD - I went home and cried! Day 4... Some bits were fine, then I'd make a mistake, get flustered and make a lot of mistakes... Test day... I didn't drive for too long before, drove areas I knew I was comfortable with so I didn't screw up and flap and it was fine. Good luck - for me the most important thing was not panicking when I made one mistake, because that led to others.

Edit.. On a phone so not sure why it has a red thumbs down?


----------



## star (30 October 2012)

Pleased to report things seem to have clicked into place today regarding thinking ahead and judging the width of the lorry.  Didn't swipe any trees or curbs today.  Did a mock test with instructor on a route I'd never done before which was really twisty and narrow and although picked up 5 minors for little things, only one serious which was for letting my speed creep up in a 30mph limit.  Must watch that tomorrow.  It only happened because we were nearly back at test centre and I let my concentration lapse.  It's bloody hard work driving a lorry all day when you're not used to it!  We started at 7.30am this morning and finished at 3.30pm this afternoon and all 1 on 1 with instructor - kind of wish I'd had this the first day then might not have been flapping so much yesterday.  Still fluffed a couple of gear changes but nothing major so just need to try and keep calm tomorrow.  When I get flustered I end up doing stuff in the wrong order and then get in a right flap!  Fingers crossed for 9.45am tomorrow please!!!


----------



## BTR (30 October 2012)

Fingers will be firmly crossed! 

Are you taking it in Guildford? 

Becky


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

I have now changed my view...

From your latest post YOU ARE TEST READY


----------



## star (30 October 2012)

BTR said:



			Fingers will be firmly crossed! 

Are you taking it in Guildford? 

Becky
		
Click to expand...

Yep Guildford - hate driving round there in the car let alone truck!

Oh, and have got the examiner who failed me first time round for my B+E test - hope he doesn't remember me!  Have an unusual surname so dreading him remembering what a hash I made of that test - really hope lightning doesn't strike twice.


----------



## ROG (30 October 2012)

Examiners dont care even if they do remember you

They are trained to take each test on its merits


----------



## measles (30 October 2012)

Best of luck!


----------



## BTR (30 October 2012)

He'll probably dread seeing me again in a few weeks! 

And ditto, I don't ever drive in Guildford without getting lost. Lol


----------



## madgeymoo (30 October 2012)

ROG said:



			Do you mean (C) ?
Do you mean the following week ?

An 18 tonne rigd LGV is class C
The test booking system does not allow a retest until 3 working days have passed
		
Click to expand...

yes c (i get easily confused with all this lettering stuff) i can legally drive anything rigid and yea i took test on the friday and re took on tuesday sorry quick typing not reading what i wrote


----------



## smac (30 October 2012)

good luck for tomorrow. 
Can i ask what company you are going with ? Im in Guildford area so have a rough idea (pm me )

I have been trying to book for 2months with 1 and then another company- 1 took part my money then disapeard the other was keen with all information, then went quiet when it came to me wanting to actually pay and book :-/ 
Very frustrating. think I am now getting somewhere with 3rd company but Im very reluctant to pay too much deposit after last time! also are you doing the C or C1? I cant decide which one to go for :-/

Best luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Debz87 (30 October 2012)

I did my HGV test last year and I'm a fairly competent driver etc and thought I would breeze it but I was advised to do a 5 day course and test on the last day, I was very confident but unfortunately the examiner I had failed me for really stupid things on 2 occassions.

This really made me feel I could do no right and the costs were adding up!

The 3rd time I did my test I had a different examiner and he passed me, think I got 4 minors!

So was really chuffed in the end despite having paid out £800 more than I expected, best thing is to just think everything through.

Unfortunately the examiners don't like it if your aren't dead on the speed limit, most trucks have a big digital display so you can't get away with being over or under the speed limit.

You want to make steady progress on the test, it probably would help imagining you have horses in the back ( will make you drive more smoothly), examiners are also into the 'Green driving now' so steady acceleration etc.

The one thing that sticks with me now though is don't do anything that will cause someone else to have to change what they are doing, such as pulling out in front of someone! 

Good luck!


----------



## star (30 October 2012)

smac said:



			good luck for tomorrow. 
Can i ask what company you are going with ? Im in Guildford area so have a rough idea (pm me )

I have been trying to book for 2months with 1 and then another company- 1 took part my money then disapeard the other was keen with all information, then went quiet when it came to me wanting to actually pay and book :-/ 
Very frustrating. think I am now getting somewhere with 3rd company but Im very reluctant to pay too much deposit after last time! also are you doing the C or C1? I cant decide which one to go for :-/

Best luck for tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

I booked it through the LGV training company coz they had a stand at Hickstead!  If I'd done a bit more research I might have worked out that they use the Surrey and Hants HGV training company in Hook and saved myself about £150 by cutting out the middleman.  So I initially paid for course in June, organised medical then theory then had to wait about 6wks to book the practical course.  I'm doing Cat C despite probably never wanting to drive HGV's as the box I'm learning in is not much bigger than the horsebox I'm buying so is all good training and learning much more than if I'd just done C1.  Not just about passing the test but making sure I drive my horses around safely too.


----------



## star (30 October 2012)

Debz87 said:



			I did my HGV test last year and I'm a fairly competent driver etc and thought I would breeze it but I was advised to do a 5 day course and test on the last day, I was very confident but unfortunately the examiner I had failed me for really stupid things on 2 occassions.

This really made me feel I could do no right and the costs were adding up!

The 3rd time I did my test I had a different examiner and he passed me, think I got 4 minors!

So was really chuffed in the end despite having paid out £800 more than I expected, best thing is to just think everything through.

Unfortunately the examiners don't like it if your aren't dead on the speed limit, most trucks have a big digital display so you can't get away with being over or under the speed limit.

You want to make steady progress on the test, it probably would help imagining you have horses in the back ( will make you drive more smoothly), examiners are also into the 'Green driving now' so steady acceleration etc.

The one thing that sticks with me now though is don't do anything that will cause someone else to have to change what they are doing, such as pulling out in front of someone! 

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

What did you fail for out of interest?  Just trying to avoid making the same mistakes!


----------

